# Slovaks/Czechs in dubai



## Sagstar1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi all,

I will be relocating to dubai and wondered if there is a Slovak/Czech expats we could befriend. I am English and my wife is Slovak, just wondered how we could meet similar families to ours?

Would be interested to see people's feedback, thanks.


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, Hows it going? 

i am English and my partner is Czech. we have a nice group of Czech and Slovak friends.

when do you move over?

we love in Marina at the moment. 

Cheers. 

John


----------



## Sagstar1234 (Mar 1, 2015)

jtnofx said:


> Hi, Hows it going? i am English and my partner is Czech. we have a nice group of Czech and Slovak friends. when do you move over? we love in Marina at the moment. Cheers. John


Hi john, we are due to move end of April or beginning of May. It would be great to meet you and becomes friends. 

We will be in serviced apartments for the first month but will look for housing once in country. 

I will send you a message when I arrive, does that work?


----------

